# Ditch the Hinge When Shooting in the Wind??



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

How many of you go to a thumb release when shooting in a stiff wind?


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

The only reason you'd want to do that is so you can command the release. That's not necessarily a bad thing, if you can override your normal shot routine and hammer a trigger once in a while without developing an anticipation problem. For many, though, including myself, that have severe target panic "in remission", that's playing with fire.

That said, you can command the release with a hinge - just give it a good, hard yank when the pin flies by the gold. Just rip the bow apart and it'll go off. 

In fact, that's the only thing I allow myself to do with my index release: pushing or squeezing the trigger is completely forbidden. So if I have to get a shot off in the wind and I don't have the option of letting down and I can't get a decent lull in the windspeed, absolute last resort - I just go ahead and give it a good yank....

I definitely try not to make that a habit tho... 

lee.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I have tried both and in the past I would have agreed with the ditching the hinge idea. Lately however though I find myself concentrating more with the hinge and surprisingly found that I actually do group better with my hinge than with the thumb puncher. Granted this is not during hurricane force gale winds but just being pretty breezy. I have tried to work the thumb puncher in the wind and can shoot it pretty good without the wind. You add the wind and my mind seems to wander after some good shots and all of a sudden I find I'm trying to punch a good drive by. Sometimes it works but more often then not I just seem to regress to old bad habits as long as the puncher is in my hands. I also have found that with the puncher I find it hard to let down as I figure I can get off a good one. Back to the hinge and my shooting and groups settle down again. That's just me though and I'm sure it works better for some others out there.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Keep it. 

I pick my spots and get a little more aggressive.

I'm hard-headed though.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

In the wind, I shoot better with the thumb. Some say its so you can punch it but for me, it's easier to fire the thumb button with back tension than it is the hinge when my body and front arm is getting blown around. I do seem to add more pressure to the trigger before executing the shot on windy days so it doesn't take as much back tension to get the release to fire. With a hinge, unless you move the moon, you can't really speed it up by just adding more pressure. You have to have the same amount of rotation. If you don't rotate the same amount, it won't go off. For me it's harder to get that rotation to happen when I'm blowing around. It's much easier to just pull straight back with the thumb trigger.

I shoot my hinge 90% of the time but in the wind, the thumb trigger gets top spot.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Now lets throw some good old wind chill into the problem. Wind no problem, wind chill=freaking cold and I have my ok index out. Shivering and back tension do not play well together.


----------



## Arrie (May 4, 2017)

I use finger trigger rather. I do not have TP issue with...so finger trigger works well for me in the wind... still use back tension though...curl my index finger around the trigger...like mr Dudley explains nicely....???


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

no reason to shoot a different release due to environmental conditions...arrow and bow doesn't care about the weather. If you want the hinge to go off faster, set it hotter or simply let go of the barrel/point (relax) the index finger etc. when your ready. The only issue with windy conditions is between the ears.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Winning in windy conditions can be by just keeping it in the 10 ring vs the 12, so I will switch to the thumb when I simply cannot keep it on the 12, or even the 10! The No Bull 1000 is a prime example where a hinge is worthless. remember, everyone else is just trying to hit foam as well, so if you can keep it in the 10 with a hammer-time thumb, then it's better than a blown-off-course 0 with a hinge.

And to add, I'd rather go back to bad habits with a thumb than to start new ones with a hinge.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just started using a hinge in 3D. Weather was a factor and it didn't take long to switch to my thumb release. 1st half of one 3D was so dark, overcast like I hadn't seen before, and not seeing well made the hinge quite uncomfortable. Another 3D was freezing, like taking 2 person to pull arrows from Rinehart targets, finished 2nd. Yep, switched to my thumb about 6 targets deep. Didn't plan on it being so cold, none of us did or we would have wore warmer clothing, finished 4th. Last 3D was a nightmare with either a cable stretching or draw stop had slipped, DNF. Switched to the thumb just because I couldn't figure out what was going on.
.
At home practicing, seeming always windy. Ain't nobody as good as ripping a hinge as I am and accuracy sucks. Even practicing ripping a hinge hasn't helped accuracy. How can you relax when the wind is pushing you all over?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't switch releases. 
In the wind I just tighten up my legs and core a little more and get really tight in the bow. I shoot more aggressively in the wind but it works for me.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

If you have to change releases in differing weather conditions, it may be time to look at your form.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> If you have to change releases in differing weather conditions, it may be time to look at your form.


Really? You figure not being able to hold a 9 lb bow with a 30" stabilizer solid on the 12 ring in a 12 mph crosswind waiting on a surprise release is a form issue?

Please elaborate......


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Guess you never had a blast of ice Col wind go ul your back at anchor either. The release will fire.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Guess we need to explain wind so strong that it's knocking us over or what freezing to death does to us.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

For the most part I can shoot my hinge better in the wind than I could when I was a trigger puller, there are different levels of wind and if it is 35 mph stupid wind then what you are doing really isn't normal shooting at all and you may just need to get a index finger release and punch the hell out of it. 

A few years ago I had a nice 8 pt buck come into my range at 40 yards in northern missouri, actually rattlinman was just across the river about 300 yards from me and probably jumped it up and ran it my way. But the wind was so freaking bad that when I came to full draw for about a minute I tried to get my pin on him and when the gusts hit me it would blow me a good 10 feet in front or behind of him. I couldn't believe how far my pin was getting blown. I actually ended up punching off a decent shot but I watched the arrow get blown sideways and then it darted and missed him. I was really disappointed in myself for even taking the shot because it could have darted into his guts and been a wounded deer.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I went through this years ago and actually carried a trigger release in my 3d stool just in case I needed to punch a few shots because of wind. During that time I started going to the asa national shoots and we watched the pro shooters in shoot downs and Levi would shoot right through the wind and get his 12's and 14's in wind I could never do it in.

I just couldn't wrap my mind how he was doing it but about a year and a half later I was shooting in my back yard and realized that I was doing it also, obviously I am not on levi's level but at my level I was able to shoot my hinge in the wind really strong and I didn't need that release to punch just in case.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Padgett said:


> For the most part I can shoot my hinge better in the wind than I could when I was a trigger puller, there are different levels of wind and if it is 35 mph stupid wind then what you are doing really isn't normal shooting at all and you may just need to get a index finger release and punch the hell out of it.
> 
> A few years ago I had a nice 8 pt buck come into my range at 40 yards in northern missouri, actually rattlinman was just across the river about 300 yards from me and probably jumped it up and ran it my way. But the wind was so freaking bad that when I came to full draw for about a minute I tried to get my pin on him and when the gusts hit me it would blow me a good 10 feet in front or behind of him. I couldn't believe how far my pin was getting blown. I actually ended up punching off a decent shot but I watched the arrow get blown sideways and then it darted and missed him. I was really disappointed in myself for even taking the shot because it could have darted into his guts and been a wounded deer.


I remember that deer, he was too small for me but I knew your standards were lower, so I bumped him your way! LOL

Speaking of bumped, the Mayor of Tarkio bumped me of that property, so al of those deer are yours now!

Sorry, back on topic.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Padgett said:


> I went through this years ago and actually carried a trigger release in my 3d stool just in case I needed to punch a few shots because of wind. During that time I started going to the asa national shoots and we watched the pro shooters in shoot downs and Levi would shoot right through the wind and get his 12's and 14's in wind I could never do it in.
> 
> I just couldn't wrap my mind how he was doing it but about a year and a half later I was shooting in my back yard and realized that I was doing it also, obviously I am not on levi's level but at my level I was able to shoot my hinge in the wind really strong and I didn't need that release to punch just in case.


Seems like in Paris I saw Levi standing behind an umbrella because of the wind.......just sayin :wink:


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I asked this in another forum after a field target shoot last September in Yankton. 
26mph with gusts to 42mph. 

I asked if one should switch to a button. Didn't get much feedback.

My solution is to draw on target and be prepared to break the shot earlier. I notice that just after transfer I have a very short steady window to get the arrow off before things get stupid. Weighting up a bunch is recommended. A short stab with a bunch of weight does not create the same inertia and moves more than a long heavy stab in the wind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrie (May 4, 2017)

For shooting 3D... I would also stick with my hinge....but standing on the line...shooting at a target 90 meters away in 35 mph wind.... I rather use my finger trigger...than loose a 70 dollar arrow....never mind missing the gold....lol


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

rattlinman said:


> Really? You figure not being able to hold a 9 lb bow with a 30" stabilizer solid on the 12 ring in a 12 mph crosswind waiting on a surprise release is a form issue?
> 
> Please elaborate......


no such thing as a surprise release...just longer or shorter firing engine. Once you get accustomed to shooting any particular firing engine you know precisely when it's going off. And when it doesn't go off within your allotted time, you know it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Fury90flier said:


> no such thing as a surprise release...just longer or shorter firing engine. Once you get accustomed to shooting any particular firing engine you know precisely when it's going off. And when it doesn't go off within your allotted time, you know it.


When confronted by extreme weather conditions that pretty much goes out the window. I forget who, but it was said in order to shoot in the wind one needs to practice shooting in the wind. I've shot in the cold, like 24 degrees, but then I was prepared, dressed for it and/or could get out of the cold when I needed to.
I still carry two marks (now bruises) on my stomach resulting from 2 and 3 people pulling arrows from froze targets. I was the only that carried a copper pot scrubber which saved a bunch of scrapping of foam off of arrows and it got a work out.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> When confronted by extreme weather conditions that pretty much goes out the window. I forget who, but it was said in order to shoot in the wind one needs to practice shooting in the wind. I've shot in the cold, like 24 degrees, but then I was prepared, dressed for it and/or could get out of the cold when I needed to.
> I still carry two marks (now bruises) on my stomach resulting from 2 and 3 people pulling arrows from froze targets. I was the only that carried a copper pot scrubber which saved a bunch of scrapping of foam off of arrows and it got a work out.


Agreed.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Fury90flier said:


> no such thing as a surprise release...just longer or shorter firing engine. Once you get accustomed to shooting any particular firing engine you know precisely when it's going off. And when it doesn't go off within your allotted time, you know it.


If you know precisely when it's going to go off, it's not a surprise release. There is such a thing, however, but the subject is too broad to go into here. more to the point of shooting in the wind with a surprise release: the problem is, with the SR, you can't/don't time the release of the bowstring (the release aid does that for you). But if you do need to release at the instant the pin happens to fly by the gold.... Well you see the dilemma. 

So there are 3 options: command the release/time the shot, don't time the shot as usual and let the arrow land within the general "float" area induced by the wind, or pack up and go home. 

When the bale is moving completely in and out of the scope I opt for the last option. If the scope stays on the bale more or less I go for the second option. For me, the first option is just not an option at all unless there's a timer and I just absolutely have to get it on the paper somewhere or its a miss. Then I give it a good yank and hope for the best 

lee.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

rattlinman said:


> Really? You figure not being able to hold a 9 lb bow with a 30" stabilizer solid on the 12 ring in a 12 mph crosswind waiting on a surprise release is a form issue?
> 
> Please elaborate......


I don't remember the OP saying anything about a 30" stabilizer. If indeed he does employ one, I'd say that might be the first change to make when shooting in the wind.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Aaah yes. The merits of the umbrella are become clearer now.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Umbrella, yes.... Local 3D club. On the west side it's wide open, rolling grass land. Wind can get so bad that those in the group will form something of a human wall so the shooter can shoot.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Tagged. Can't let this gem slip from my grasp. :cheers:


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I been shoot`n a 2-finger hinge for target archery for 20 years now and try to make a good shot in the wind,but on moving targets and when I hunt deer,hogs and elk I only ever use a index finger leather strap release with a heavy spring now because I then need to command the shot,sometimes rather fast. and again this year plenty meat in the freezer and horns on the wall too.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bad idea....either shoot a hinge or shoot a trigger. I'm not switching to a trigger because I can punch one off. I shoot a trigger the same way as I do my hinge. 

Look at the guys shooting FITA on the big stage....gets pretty windy and none of them switch releases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrie (May 4, 2017)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bad idea....either shoot a hinge or shoot a trigger. I'm not switching to a trigger because I can punch one off. I shoot a trigger the same way as I do my hinge.
> 
> Look at the guys shooting FITA on the big stage....gets pretty windy and none of them switch releases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think you might have to go check again... on the WA YouTube channel. At the finals 2 of the Iran Team guys shot with index finger releases(one dude used his middle)....and some of the FITA indoor team events...some of the ladies shot with index finger releases. Nothing wrong with a finger release if shooting it correctly.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bad idea....either shoot a hinge or shoot a trigger. I'm not switching to a trigger because I can punch one off. I shoot a trigger the same way as I do my hinge.
> 
> Look at the guys shooting FITA on the big stage....gets pretty windy and none of them switch releases.
> 
> ...


I recall watching and the commentators were actually saying that many in the field had switched because of the wind. Can't remember the location or who the guest commentator was but they said that when it gets really windy, quite a few will switch to the button. Thought it was interesting which is why I remembered it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Huntinsker said:


> I recall watching and the commentators were actually saying that many in the field had switched because of the wind. Can't remember the location or who the guest commentator was but they said that when it gets really windy, quite a few will switch to the button. Thought it was interesting which is why I remembered it.


I remember watching that one as well. I'm not saying some don't switch. But a good number of them don't. I used to shoot with Braden from time to time when he lived in Va. he would practice with one for the switch but he rarely did. I remember the time he drug me out to shoot my 1st full FITA round years ago. It was so windy at 90m that at full draw once the wind blew me over to his target butt..... he shot a hinge the entire day. I did as well. He shot over a 1400 that weekend. Said it was one of the windiest days he had shot. He even called Cousins during the shoot to tell him how good of a practice day it was for shooting in the wind for an event coming up. 

I don't ever remember Reo shooting anything but a hinge....Jesse only shoots a hinge. Shooting a hinge in the wind is something that has to be learned. Heck shooting a hinge correctly when it's not windy is a skill that takes time to master. But I don't change when it gets windy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Brown Hornet said:


> I remember watching that one as well. *I'm not saying some don't switch*. But a good number of them don't. I used to shoot with Braden from time to time when he lived in Va. he would practice with one for the switch but he rarely did. I remember the time he drug me out to shoot my 1st full FITA round years ago. It was so windy at 90m that at full draw once the wind blew me over to his target butt..... he shot a hinge the entire day. I did as well. He shot over a 1400 that weekend. Said it was one of the windiest days he had shot. He even called Cousins during the shoot to tell him how good of a practice day it was for shooting in the wind for an event coming up.
> 
> I don't ever remember Reo shooting anything but a hinge....Jesse only shoots a hinge. Shooting a hinge in the wind is something that has to be learned. Heck shooting a hinge correctly when it's not windy is a skill that takes time to master. But I don't change when it gets windy.
> 
> ...


Not to be argumentative but you literally said, "Look at the guys shooting FITA on the big stage....gets pretty windy and none of them switch releases".

Fact is, it's not wrong to switch. Do what gives you the best scores. Just because some pro shooters don't switch and some do, doesn't mean that anyone else has to base a decision off of that. Try it and if it works for you, do it. Who cares what anyone else does?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Huntinsker said:


> Not to be argumentative but you literally said, "Look at the guys shooting FITA on the big stage....gets pretty windy and none of them switch releases".
> 
> Fact is, it's not wrong to switch. Do what gives you the best scores. Just because some pro shooters don't switch and some do, doesn't mean that anyone else has to base a decision off of that. Try it and if it works for you, do it. Who cares what anyone else does?


lol guess I did. 

But what I meant is that most guys aren't switching in round. Plenty of shooters may decide to make the switch during warm ups. But once the round starts I've never seen anyone switch. 

No it's not wrong by any means to switch. Most people probably can't make the switch without some sight tweaking. So they aren't gonna do it once the scoring starts. I carry a Scott Mini Blackhole that I shoot 99.9% of the time the other release in my pouch is a Stan Shootoff. I'm fortunate that I pretty much hit the exact same with both. I might have to move a click or two on my windage but that's about it. 

But I won't swap around on them once a round starts. Doesn't matter how hard it starts raining or what the wind is doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Huntinsker said:


> ... Do what gives you the best scores...


As long as they don't confuse "being able to get a shot off" with "getting the best score". 

Strong gusty winds can be mentally challenging and I've experienced and seen a lot of shooter who were happy just to get arrows off at times. The I-just-want-to-go-home syndrome. I'd say that's the wrong mentality to have when you have scorecards to deal with.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Brown Hornet said:


> lol guess I did.
> 
> But what I meant is that most guys aren't switching in round. Plenty of shooters may decide to make the switch during warm ups. But once the round starts I've never seen anyone switch.
> 
> ...


I actually practice shooting 3 arrows with my hinge and 2 with my thumb trigger. Then 3 arrows with the thumb and 2 with the hinge. I'll go back and forth like that for a couple ends about every time I practice. I'm one of the lucky ones who don't have to adjust anything to hit the X with either one. The Exxus and Longhorn Hunter treat me well like that. Or maybe I'm not a good enough shot to notice a POI difference haha. Either way, they go mostly where I'm pointing them.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Huntinsker said:


> I actually practice shooting 3 arrows with my hinge and 2 with my thumb trigger. Then 3 arrows with the thumb and 2 with the hinge. I'll go back and forth like that for a couple ends about every time I practice. I'm one of the lucky ones who don't have to adjust anything to hit the X with either one. The Exxus and Longhorn Hunter treat me well like that. Or maybe I'm not a good enough shot to notice a POI difference haha. Either way, they go mostly where I'm pointing them.


I've lately been switching back and forth between my Like Mike and my Evolutions. The wind hasn't gone below about 20mph in a couple of months, so I've been experimenting with each one in windy conditions. Ironically, the Evolution I'm finding to be the better release to shoot in the wind. Commanding the shot is just a hefty yank and off it goes. On the index release, I've trained myself that pushing or squeezing the trigger isn't an option, so it's actually harder for me to command shoot - it doesn't respond to the yank nearly as well. I group significantly better with the Like Mike, though. 

So if I have an outdoor season at all this year (doubtful due to job constraints) I may be shooting a pin sight and the Evo at our state outdoor (wind of at least 20mph is guaranteed)....

lee.


----------



## rooster61 (Apr 1, 2003)

if you can get through the trigger correctly faster than a hinge, yes, change. be advised you need to find a trigger that hits the same point of impact as your hinge.


----------

